# Virginia cop killed former Chatham cop wounded



## Randbo (Jun 13, 2002)

*BECKY ROBINETTE WRIGHT*
_Special to Officer.Com News_

A Chesterfield County, Virginia Police Officer was killed in the Line of Duty , and another officer was seriously injured, while responding to a Domestic Dispute call on Totty Avenue in the community of Ettrick around 0130 hours on May 4.

Gary J. Buro, 34, who was shot and killed. Officer Joseph G. Diman, 26, was shot and wounded and remains in stable condition at VCU Medical Center with non-life-threatening injuries.

Officials said as both officers attempted to talk with the male suspect, a struggle ensued and the suspect shot and killed the first officer. The second officer and the suspect exchanged gunfire and the second officer was shot several times.

In spite of his gunshot wounds the injured officer managed to handcuff the suspect.

Sgt. Kevin Barrick of the Virginia State Police said the call first came into to State Police.

The injured officer was transported to Virginia Commonwealth University Medical Center in Richmond by Virginia State Police helicopter EMS Med-Flight I.

Forensic personnel are on scene collecting evidence as Chesterfield Police Officials piece together the details of the tragic events that unfolded during the night.

Virginia State Police and The City of Colonial Heights Police Department have officers on the scene supporting and assisting Chesterfield Police.

The deceased suspect, William M. Anderson, 34, died at the scene.

Buro, a native of New YorkCity's NYPD, was an 11-year police veteran and began his career with the Chesterfield County Police Department on January 17 as a member of the 14th Pre-certified Police Academy.

He previously served as an officer with the New York City Police Department for six years, and prior to that with the Lantana Police Department in Florida for five years.

Buro also served with the United States Marine Corps as a military police officer for four years.

Buro is survived by his mother, Agnes Thalman, his father, Ralph Buro Sr., his sister, Jennifer and his brother, Ralph.

Diman has been a Chesterfield County Police officer for three years. He previously served with the Chatham Police Department in Massachusetts.


----------



## minks8938 (Feb 21, 2005)

I worked with Joe at Westfield State College on Student Security. I also worked with him out in Chatham. My prayers go out to Joe and his family as well as the family of Officer Buro.


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

A mass service was held May 11 at 10:30 a.m. at St. Mary's Roman Catholic Church in Denville, N.J. Burial will be May 13 at our Lady Queen of Heaven Cemetery in Pompano Beach, Fla. 

Officer Gary J. Buro, 34. Gary, a native of New York, NY, was an 11-year police veteran and began his career with the Chesterfield County Police Department on Jan. 17 of this year as a member of the 14th Pre-certified Police Academy. He previously served as an officer with the New York City Police Department for six years, and prior to that with the Lantana Police Department in Florida for five years. Gary also served with the United States Marine Corps as a military police officer for four years.

Officer Joseph G. Diman, 26, the officer who was shot and wounded, was released from VCU Medical Center on May 12 and is doing well. Diman has been a Chesterfield County Police officer for three years.


----------

